# Need A Manual For A Skil Model 1835 Type 1 Plunge Router



## Dick1030 (Aug 7, 2018)

My router skills, for most of my life, have been confined to rounding over board edges. I have a very old Craftsmen fixed router that I have attached to an old table top router stand, which I intend to leave that way, while upgrading the tiny fence on it. I have just acquired a Skil Model 1835 Type 1 plunge router that came with no manual but have never used a plunge router and would like to obtain the manual.

I have decades of experience around our home with power tools learning by experience, reading, and the internet. My wife has finally convinced me to lay off the really heavy stuff and I am going to start making frames for the paintings she is starting to get back into. So I will be getting into mostly using my miter saw and table and the routers. I will be staying with the small table top router stand, mounted ontothat, though old, seems to run well a portable work table due to space limitations. My workshop is in my half of the garage which is a bit small. 

But I would like the manual for the plunge router that , though old, seems to run well.

Does anyone know where I can get the manual for a Skil Model 1835 Type 1 plunge router?

Thanks, in advance. From what I've seen, I believe that I am going to be glad I found this group.

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dick and welcome. Here's one for an 1833 and it will be similar. In fact, most plunge router manuals will be similar. https://www.manualslib.com/products/Skil-1833-3199817.html


----------



## Dick1030 (Aug 7, 2018)

*This Is Perfect!*

Thanks verry much Chuck.

This looks like it will be great for getting used to using a plunge router. I really just want to use my workshop for playing from this point on. I am going to stick with doing the things that I enjoy and leaving the tedious things to those who want to make a living at it. I can still work at what I like without it actually being work!

Thanks again.

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a good plan Dick until you start needing and wanting new tools. Then in order to justify that to your wife you have to tell her that it what you need to do something that she wants. Once she figures that out it's a downward spiral from there.


----------

